# Will you prefer to sit or stand when in a competition solving 3x3?



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 3, 2009)

What do you prefer during 3x3 speed?sit or stand?please state the reason also and vote!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Mar 3, 2009)

I like to sit.

P.S. - if theres a poll, where is it.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Mar 3, 2009)

i mix it up, i perfer to sit, but i feel like a fatty when no one else is sitting and i pull up a chair, lol.


----------



## Faz (Mar 3, 2009)

standing ftw!

On big cubes, I sit down for reduction, then stand up for the 3x3 solve when i get excited 

Wasn't there already a thread about this?


----------



## dChan (Mar 3, 2009)

I like to stand simply because that is the way I roll. At my first competition, the first judge did not ask me if I wanted a chair. The second or so judge did, though.


----------



## ExoCorsair (Mar 3, 2009)

Sitting always.


----------



## shelley (Mar 3, 2009)

I only sit for big cube BLD. And FMC of course.


----------



## Kian (Mar 3, 2009)

I always sit. Just because it's what I do when I practice. I just feel more comfortable.


----------



## idpapro (Mar 3, 2009)

i prefer to sit, so its not too far of a distance to stop the timer


----------



## rahulkadukar (Mar 3, 2009)

Sit because it is easy to stop the timer.

I usually stand on my last solve to get better videos


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 3, 2009)

Stand for OH, sit for standard 3x3, so both.


----------



## qqwref (Mar 3, 2009)

Usually for shorter stuff I stand because it's less awkward to stop the timer that way, but for long events such as big cubes or BLD (or if I'm feeling nervous and unsteady on my feet) I use a chair.


----------



## adragast (Mar 3, 2009)

I generally prefer to stand but if the timers are on low tables I will sit to avoid having to bend when stopping the timer.
By the way, this is not off-topic


----------



## Lucas Garron (Mar 3, 2009)

I have a good explanation for why I switched to sitting, in the accomplishments thread. However, the search function is too silly to find it.


----------



## qazefth (Mar 3, 2009)

sometimes sit (mostly when practising), sometime stand (usually when under pressure or excited)


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 3, 2009)

in my recent competition i wanted to stand because blah was standing, afterwards i decided i was tired and blah was ugly so i decided to sit.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 3, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> in my recent competition i wanted to stand because blah was standing, afterwards i decided i was tired and blah was ugly so i decided to sit.



That also happened to me.during the 3x3 solve I saw everyone sit so I go with the flow so I sit but the table was to high.I wanted to stand but would 'stand out' against the rest.and I don't think Chester lian is ugly.


----------



## kaixax555 (Mar 3, 2009)

Neither do I. I am completely neutral about this. (Hopes blah won't see Neroflux's post)


----------



## pcharles93 (Mar 3, 2009)

I sit if there's a chair at my timer and stand if there isn't. I'm also the one that doesn't like disturbing my surroundings so it makes sense that I don't haul a chair around to the stations. Except 5x5. I absolutely need to sit during 5x5.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 3, 2009)

Ya lor!say people ugly.put yourself in the mirror first!


----------



## alpha (Mar 3, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > in my recent competition i wanted to stand because blah was standing, afterwards i decided i was tired and blah was ugly so i decided to sit.
> ...



Who gave you the right to call Chester by name?


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 3, 2009)

i always stand =) that way I can see the most sides of the cube better...


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 3, 2009)

kaixax555 said:


> Neither do I. I am completely neutral about this. (Hopes blah won't see Neroflux's post)



i did it intentionally 



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Ya lor!say people ugly.put yourself in the mirror first!



i did. i assure you i was shocked that such a handsome guy existed.


----------



## snowmous (Mar 3, 2009)

I learned a new words "rear end", haha
For me, I think stand there could twist faster.


----------



## hippofluff (Mar 3, 2009)

I like to kneel, the table usually isn't low enough for my liking


----------



## tlm1992 (Mar 3, 2009)

i prefer to sit, that way, i'm more relaxed


----------



## Rama (Mar 3, 2009)

I prefer sitting, I can see everything better then, don't ask me why, but I do. I am also scared to drop my cube (dropping your cube = screw crooked in the core or broken core).


----------



## MistArts (Mar 3, 2009)

I stand for all events except BLD and FMC.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 4, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ya lor!say people ugly.put yourself in the mirror first!
> ...



Oh really?where's the proof?anyway who cares about looks when you are going to solve?


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 5, 2009)

adragast said:


> By the way, this is not off-topic



Then which category will it belong to?It isn't cube-related.



alpha said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



Someone posted in my blog that blah is Chester Lian.Go to my blog and see the shoutout box.



snowmous said:


> I learned a new words "rear end", haha



I got that from the Mr Men show.(I still have my childish side).It's good to know that cubers can learn something from each other that is non-cube related.

Opps..............sorry for double posting.

So the results are : more people like to sit.Please ask others to vote!!


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 5, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Neroflux said:
> 
> 
> > Sg.Speedcuber said:
> ...



look into the mirror, imagine the direct opposite. that's me. so at least when i get filmed, the camera doesnt crack.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> (I still have my childish side).



glad you know that.


----------



## dbeyer (Mar 5, 2009)

I really need to stand. I need nothing in my way I actually shove the chair far away from me so that I just have a clear walkway to get in and then get out of the way once I'm done my solves.

For 3x3 and 4x4 blindfolded I started standing at the end of my cubing career. 

I found that standing keeps you focused. Chris and I have talked about this before. Sitting, you get relaxed and can become lazy and you will sidetrack easily.

I have sat on the occasion but it quite annoys me, although I used to train sitting at home.


----------



## Lt-UnReaL (Mar 5, 2009)

If I stand, I'm always too far away from the timer (I'm tall). :/


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...



I mean like photographic proof.The camera won't crack even if it was filming someone ugly( I don't mean you blah).

Why are you glad I am childish? I am 12.My voice is breaking,I am going through puberty!


----------



## Stryker X7 (Mar 6, 2009)

i'd sit. most comfortable position while speedsolving

(^whoa... the biggest quote pyramid i've seen since i've stopped playing AE games... sorry for being off-topic ;P)


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Stryker X7 said:


> i'd sit. most comfortable position while speedsolving
> 
> (^whoa... the biggest quote pyramid i've seen since i've stopped playing AE games... sorry for being off-topic ;P)


Biggest?I think there are some that are even worse.And what AE games?Well you're new here so better get used to it.The first time I was here,I was torned-apart by others!

*keep on voting people!*

the duration of this poll is 30days!


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 6, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I mean like photographic proof.The camera won't crack even if it was filming someone ugly( I don't mean you blah).
> 
> Why are you glad I am childish? I am 12.My voice is breaking,I am going through puberty!



omg i am being cyber bullied!


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Neroflux said:
> ...


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 6, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Ahahaha!Aaaaaaaahahahahahaha!hahahahah!Hahahaha!Hak...hak...hak*cough cough* Ahahahahahaha!!!
> 
> Really,I wish you could hear me *Laugh*!!!
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



omg! this never happened to me before! i am a very respected cuber!


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 6, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Ahahaha!Aaaaaaaahahahahahaha!hahahahah!Hahahaha!Hak...hak...hak*cough cough* Ahahahahahaha!!!
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I *love* laughing!

Seriously,I wish you could hear me laugh!



Get real lah! what have I done to you???


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 6, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



sounds evil.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> I *love* laughing!



i can tell that.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Seriously,I wish you could hear me laugh!



i live a few blocks away from you.



Sg.Speedcuber said:


>







Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Get real lah! what have I done to you???



you cyber bullied me!


----------



## dexter45210 (Mar 6, 2009)

hahahahahahahhaha!!!!
hey sg.speedcuber,sorry well-respected cuber.
Thank you very much,u really make my day man.
Thanks for giving me chance to laugh at your arrogance,"innocent",ignorance and interesting replys.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Mar 6, 2009)

omg neroflux ish harassing me...


----------



## whauk (Mar 6, 2009)

for all sub minute things i stand. for all that take longer i usually sit because my legs could get tired


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 6, 2009)

I sit. Dunno why.. I just do.


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 6, 2009)

SimonWestlund said:


> I sit. Dunno why.. I just do.



me too.


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 7, 2009)

Neroflux said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Seriously,I wish you could hear me laugh!
> ...



You live in Bukit Panjang?

Please tell me your block no. and street name!( probably meet up)

*OR*

You are just kidding.


----------



## mazei (Mar 7, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> Why are you glad I am childish? I am 12.My voice is breaking,I am going through puberty!



WOW!! PUBERTY!! So that means you must be such an adult now huh? So it must be cool having you're voice breaking huh?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Mar 7, 2009)

it depends,, on a single solve i usually stand,, after a long day though sometimes i feel like sitting


----------



## Sg.Speedcuber (Mar 9, 2009)

mazei said:


> Sg.Speedcuber said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you glad I am childish? I am 12.My voice is breaking,I am going through puberty!
> ...



No I don't like it.The voice seem to be trapped in my throat ( maybe blocked by my adam's apple) and others will know I am becoming a little man from a previous big boy.


----------



## Neroflux (Mar 9, 2009)

Sg.Speedcuber said:


> No I don't like it.The voice seem to be trapped in my throat ( maybe blocked by my adam's apple) and others will know I am becoming a little man from a previous big boy.



good grief.......


----------



## Khly (Mar 9, 2009)

Standing up makes me feel threatened somehow , so I usually choose to sit.


----------



## Yes We Can! (Mar 9, 2009)

I cannot cube when i am standing ^^


----------



## bamman1108 (Mar 10, 2009)

I have to sit when I cube.


----------



## Robert-Y (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey does anyone sit cross legged when they cube? I do this a lot and cross legged is a common sitting position for me lol


----------

